# Another Bindi/Hero Baby :)



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful boy


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## tye (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey Linda, sorry it took so long to get a picture out to you! Here's Sheldon from bindi's litter in March! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

tye said:


> Hey Linda, sorry it took so long to get a picture out to you! Here's Sheldon from bindi's litter in March!
> View attachment 123388
> 
> View attachment 123389
> ...


Love the pictures! Honestly, the boys in this litter are almost identical! So handsome  The girls have a few more differences but still are so pretty.

And both the Shawn babies and the Hero babies all have these big fat feet-I love them


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Love the pictures! Honestly, the boys in this litter are almost identical! So handsome  The girls have a few more differences but still are so pretty.
> 
> And both the Shawn babies and the Hero babies all have these big fat feet-I love them


I love what I call "piggy feet"! The pups have gorgeous heads.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

SheetsSM said:


> I love what I call "piggy feet"! The pups have gorgeous heads.


Thanks-I wish I could take credit for the heads but both Summit boys, Shawn and Hero, have gorgeous heads.

"piggy feet"-I love it!


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

Our Ella is a Bindi/Hero baby. Here's a couple pictures of her through the months


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldentemperment said:


> Our Ella is a Bindi/Hero baby. Here's a couple pictures of her through the months


Oh my goodness-pretty Ella! She sure has the look of a Hero baby-she looks so mich like her sister, Roni! So pleased with both the Shawn and Hero babies. They are so beautiful and entertaining too


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

Ella certainly is a clown sometimes. Her favorite game is "chase me," as in, "Hey dad, I have the TV remote. Chase me." Of course, it doesn't have to be the remote. Shoes, kids toys, socks, DVDs, and Nintendo DS games are all acceptable alternatives for her.

All she wants to do is have fun, fun, fun...all the time. She's certainly brought a lot of joy to our lives.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldentemperment said:


> Ella certainly is a clown sometimes. Her favorite game is "chase me," as in, "Hey dad, I have the TV remote. Chase me." Of course, it doesn't have to be the remote. Shoes, kids toys, socks, DVDs, and Nintendo DS games are all acceptable alternatives for her.
> 
> All she wants to do is have fun, fun, fun...all the time. She's certainly brought a lot of joy to our lives.


Oh, now she sounds even more like her sister! Roni too likes to play the "look what I have now, Mom" game. My role apparently is take it from her, put it up and tell her what a good girl she is  If I do not do this, I am subject to some insistent head bumping with said object in mouth! Mind you, she does not chew anything (so far).

Maybe the theme for the girls should have been "Girls just wanna have fun!"


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all beautiful pups, love hearing about their personalities.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

Tahnee GR said:


> Oh, now she sounds even more like her sister! Roni too likes to play the "look what I have now, Mom" game. My role apparently is take it from her, put it up and tell her what a good girl she is  If I do not do this, I am subject to some insistent head bumping with said object in mouth! Mind you, she does not chew anything (so far).
> 
> Maybe the theme for the girls should have been "Girls just wanna have fun!"


That sounds a lot like Ella. She does like to chew, though, but for the most part, she doesn't chew things when she wants me to chase her - she's even carried around a balloon animal without popping it...she's got a very gentle mouth when she wants to...she would make a good hunting dog if I were ever so inclined to go hunting. 

She would also do really well in Obedience I think...she picks up on things really quickly, and does a really good stay, leave it, and wait, and we do a lot of hand signals without word commands, which she's getting better at.


----------

